# Die dunkle Seite des Spielers: Der Arschloch-Report



## Nuwanda01 (24. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Die dunkle Seite des Spielers: Der Arschloch-Report* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Die dunkle Seite des Spielers: Der Arschloch-Report


----------



## MrNooP (24. Juli 2016)

Auch wenn das hier beschriebene Verhalten in Spielen wie DayZ u.ä. natürlich teilweise echt krank ist, finde ich andere Arten von Spielern doch weitaus schlimmer. Egal welches Competitive Spiel man sich heutzutage anschaut, die Leute verlieren jeden Respekt/Hemmung. Das Verhaltensmuster eines LoL/CSGO Spielers finde ich tatsächlich oftmals erschreckender als das eines folternden Dayz Spieles.


----------



## Wynn (24. Juli 2016)

Viele Letsplayer spielen das Arschloch und den bösen bei solchen Spielen weil es viele Klicks gibt.

MafuyuX war schon in GTA Online in der Rolle des Soziopathen und aus der Rolle kam er später nicht mehr raus weil die Leute das von ihm erwartet haben und weil das Views und co gibt.

Die Leute können das auch normal und ruhig wenn man sich zum bsp sein Letsplay vom Ommnibus Simulator anschaute


----------



## TheSinner (24. Juli 2016)

Hier hab ich eine schöne Anekdote beizusteuern, endlich mal ein Thema wo sie wirklich passt. Ich warne vorab: das wird keine kurze Geschichte, aber eine hoffentlich interessante, deckt sie doch mehrere Jahre ab während der Geburtsstunde der Popularität von MMOs.

Es ist das Jahr 1999. Ultima Online ist der heißeste Topf Honig seit Menschengedenken. Ich bin zarte 18 Jahre alt und habe eigenem Internet und einem eigenen PC (zuvor Amiga 500 + Konsolen) lange entgegengefiebert. Ich habe seitenweise Tipps+Tricks for UO ausgedruckt und studiert bevor ich auch nur installiert habe. Die Installation ist abgeschlossen, ich erkunde also zum ersten Mal Onlinewelten!

Zwei, drei Monate später, ich entschied mich als Magier mein Dasein zu fristen, bin ich soweit zumindest in Begleitung Dungeons zu erkunden und Loot zu sammeln, ein Training voranzubringen etcetera. Mein neugewonnener bester Onlinebuddy Sami Duran und meine Wenigkeit, Rynor, zusammen im Dungeon! Ein neues Kapitel! Aufregung! Beute! Und plötzlich auch andere Spieler... plötzlich Zaubersprüche, plötzlich Stahl, plötzlich tot. 

Niedergestreckt von schändlichen Subjekten bar jeder Moral, gelootet und zum Verrotten liegengelassen. Was hab ich mich geärgert und wie inbrünstig hab ich mir geschworen NIE einer von "denen" zu werden. Niemals würde ich sowas tun, nie!

Ja, man ahnt es bereits, ich würde genau das noch tun. Doch noch längst nicht zu diesem Zeitpunkt. Stattdessen folgten weitere Abenteuer und wieder und wieder wurden wir überfallen (keiner von uns hielt viel von der PvP-Verboten-Trammel-Zone, dort waren die Dungeons außerdem viel zu überfüllt). 
Also riskierten wir wieder und wieder unsere Beute und oft wurden wir auch niedergestreckt und ausgeraubt, bis zu dem einen Tag an dem wir nach stundenlanger immens reicher Beute - just im Begriff abzuhauen - plötzlich von dem serverweit bekanntesten Playerkillerverbund (Cash Money Brothers, ja ja, damals...) ausgeraubt wurden. Mal wieder. 

In dem Moment beschlossen wir: wir lernen jetzt uns zu verteidigen, wir lernen jetzt wie PvP funktioniert damit wir nicht wieder überfallen werden können. Bloß... wie anfangen? Dank einem immensen Zufall finden wir einen als Playerkiller markierten Mitspieler und, naiv wie wir nunmal waren, erklären ihm unsere Absichten ihn zu töten. Verdutzt fragt er uns "Wieso?", wir erklären die Situation. Er lacht und bietet uns an dass er uns gegen eine bestimmte Summe trainieren würde - er selbst gehörte zu einer ebenfalls recht bekannten PvP-Gilde. Gesagt, getan und er hielt tatsächlich Wort. Tag für Tag, stundenlang, lernten wir und übten wir. Das ging soweit dass mein Goldvorrat aufgrund der Reagenzien allmählich zur Neige ging. Dann aber, schließlich, fühlten wir uns endlich bereit. Und dabei realisierten wir etwas, etwas fundamentales was unser beider Onlineleben für immer ändern würde:

Es machte verdammt viel Spaß, dieses sogenannte "PvP" Zeug. Um genau zu sein machte es mindestens soviel Spaß wie PvE und wir beschlossen unsere Kräfte für das "Gute" (jaja, Ultima Online damals, es war ein Cringefest sondergleichen  ) einzusetzen und beschlossen PKKs zu werden - Playerkiller Killer. Leute die also Playerkiller suchten um sie zu töten und damit Unschuldige zu beschützen. 

Was harmlos begann sah uns ziemlich gut werden, auch wenn Samis und meine Wege sich ungefähr dort trennten, letztendlich gelang es mir einen Ruf aufzubauen dass ich, trotz Mangel einer PvP-Gilde, ein ernstzunehmender Gegner geworden war. Das wiederum, dieser neugewonnene Respekt, ermöglichte es mir mich mit Pks auch mal länger zu unterhalten und dabei herauszufinden dass viele eine ähnliche Geschichte hatten. Das war der Moment an dem ich begriff: All das war ein Kreis. Ich war letztendlich zu dem geworden, was ich "nie werden wollte" und es blieb mir nur noch eines übrig zu tun: Playerkiller zu werden, damit Andere ebenfalls den Spaß an PvP sehen würden wenn sie sich endlich damit beschäftigen würden.

Genau das tat ich dann und freundete mich gut an mit? Genau. Den Cash Money Brothers, genau jenen die mich damals beraubt hatten (Howard One insbesondere). Zusammen terrorisierten wir Britain's Umland (die Hauptstadt) und die Stadt selbst, unterhielten direkt am Portal zwischen Nicht-PvP und PvP-Kopie der Welt dort einen kleinen Turm in dem wir uns stets neu ausrüsten konnten.

Letztendlich überfiel ich dann gelegentlich insbesondere Rollenspielgilden die mit prunkvoller Ausrüstung in größeren Gruppen in die Dungeons zogen, nahm ihnen ihre verzauberten seltenen Waffen und Rüstungen ab nur um sie kurz darauf an Andere (und teilweise an dieselben Spieler) wieder zu verkaufen, das sollte dann neben dem Raritätenhandel meine Haupteinnahmequelle werden.

Und so war es also ein Kreislauf aus aufbauen, gejagt werden, lernen sich zu verteidigen, Andere behüten und letztendlich zum Angriff übergehen. Ein Kreislauf den ich bis heute in vielen Onlinewelten beobachte, nur dass ich dank dieser Erfahrungen sehr, sehr, sehr viel gelassener bin und eher schmunzele wenn ich überfallen werde denn ich weiß: wenn ich am Ball bleibe, bin es bald ich der sich seine Widersacher aussucht.

Das bedeutet nicht zwangsläufig dass ich jetzt einfach so Leute massakriere oder ihnen den Spaß verderbe - ich achte rigoros auf faire Zweikämpfe sofern man mich nicht zuvor entsprechend unfair geganked hat. Wer das tut.. nun.. ich spiele schon längst in einer festen kleinen Gemeinschaft zusammen und nach über 6 Jahren ist das Teamplay entsprechend gut geworden, egal wo wir hingehen. 

Es ist also nicht immer einfach Sadismus der Spieler hierzu treibt, manchmal werden auch die Spieler mit den nettesten Absichten korrumpiert durch den Spielspaß - was mir wichtig ist, ist halt dass es immer fair bleibt und damit beiden Spaß macht bzw. machen kann. Aus demselben Grund ganken wir aber auch Leute die notorisch dafür bekannt sind Andere wiederum zu ganken, bissken eigene Medizin und so  Ohja und.. resskills? Die waren schon in UO verpönt, das ist allerunterste Schublade, genau wie eben Ganking oder Newbies schlachten. Da steht aus meiner persönlichen Sichtweise die virtuelle Todesstrafe drauf .


----------



## Zybba (24. Juli 2016)

Interessanter Artikel!
Im Grunde kann ich für DayZ das bestätigen, was ihr beschreibt. Die anfängliche Freundlichkeit weicht Argwohn und Schießwütigkeit, hauptsächlich aus Angst um die eigene Ausrüstung.
Allzu schlimm finde ich es aber nicht. Es ist für die meisten halt eher ein PVP Titel. Außerdem simuliert es wohl ganz gut eine reale Extremsituation.
Diesen psychologischen Ansatz fand ich an dem Spiel schon immer interessant, sogar bevor ich selbst mit der SA eingestiegen bin.



			
				Author schrieb:
			
		

> Denkt man aber drüber nach, geht das schon einen Tick zu weit.


Das wiederum finde ich nicht. Es handelt sich um virtuelle Charaktere und Güter.
Ok, Beleidigung/Demütigungen können einen auch in echt treffen. Allerdings kann man das Spiel jederzeit verlassen.
Niemand ist gezwungen, sich so etwas auszusetzen.


----------



## Sanador (24. Juli 2016)

Beim Lesen fiel mir dieses Lied ein. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hoDnPGatgOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LopezdieMaus (24. Juli 2016)

Ich z.b habe einen pazifistischen Charackter  und habe schon einige PVP Spiele hintermir dabei klaue ich in der Regel nie oder zerstöre den anderen (es sei denn die dunkle Seite erreicht mich mal kurz ) viel Interessanter finde ich es in so einer Welt zu bestehen  ^^ .Ist halt lustig wie man Verhaltensweisen erkennt wie z.b Spass dran zu haben einen mit gigantischen Flotten zu Farmen und oder wenn man nicht on ist wie ein Dieb in er Nacht zuerscheinen um dann noch eine Nachricht zu erhalten die einen auslacht oder die Wirkung der Erniedrigung erzeugen soll.Wenn mann dann Ironisch zurückschreibt und etwas unter die Gürtellinie zurückantwortet ist der jenige gleich so beleidigt (das man merkt hm der hält nichts aus ) bzw liest nicht zwischen den Zeilen .Wie z.b der Name LopezdieMaus = bei Männer immer ein Mädchen aber Lopez ist eine Maus = ein Junge ^^ .Rücksichtslosigkeit und Morden und brandschatzen macht halt spass wenn man keine Repressalien zu erwarten hat und man kan in aller Ruhe noch Shitstorm machen =Zweifelhafter Charackter der in Wirklichkeit Schwach ist .Im übrigen bin ich der Meinung man sollte mal endlich Spiele entwickeln die mehr Schwerpunkt lernen ,Kreativität etc entwickeln klar es gibt sie aber dafür haben die wenigsten Geduld bzw sind Noobs ^^

hui hab ich viel geschrieben  und mal was vernünftiges ?


----------



## TheEternalPhenom (24. Juli 2016)

Zu erst einmal Top Artikel!

Im Endeffekt ist es egal in welchem Online Spiel man unterwegs ist man findet immer Subjekte, welche sich rücksichtslos verhalten. Viele wollen mit solchen Aktionen ihren sozialen Status im wirklichen Leben anheben bzw. Online einen hören oder mächtigeren Status einnehmen. Leider Gottes versuchen diese Menschen hierbei nicht durch soziales Verhalten sich besser zu stellen sonder durch das Gegenteil. Online Survival Games machen es im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen etwas einfacher Macht auszuüben. 

Zum Beispiel kann man in einem Shooter den Gegner aufs härteste beschimpfen, was diesen sehr wahrscheinlich auch trifft, nur kann man ihn nicht beherrschen. In anderen Spielen geht es. 
Erst vor kurzem musste ich in Reign of Kings mit erleben, wie ein "Bambi" gefangen wurde. Als wäre das nicht schon moralisch verwerflich forderte man ihn auf einen Tribut zu zahlen. Natürlich konnte er nicht zahlen. Also stellte man ihn im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes an den Pranger. Kleine Anmerkung am Rande, im Spiel kann man Pranger bauen und Spieler darin einsperren. Der arme Tropf wurde mindestens eine Stunde lang gefangen gehalten und von zahlreichen anderen Spielern beleidigt. Am Ende wurde noch Gericht über sein vergehen gehalten. In meinen Augen war es ein Schauprozess. Dass der Spieler zum Tode verurteilt wurde dürfte wohl wenig überraschen. Unter den Rufen der Anwesenden Spieler hat man dann den neu errichteten Galgen "eingeweiht". 

Jetzt stellen sich natürlich mindestens drei Fragen. Warum bin ich nicht eingeschritten und habe dem Spieler geholfen? Wieso nimmt man einen neuen Spieler gefangen und töten ihn anstatt ihn im Spiel Willkommen zu heißen? Was hat den Gefangenen überhaupt dazu bewegt den Server nicht zu verlassen?

Warum ich nicht eingeschritten bin kann ich euch erklären. Man hatte mich selbst gerade festgenommen und Tribut gefordert. Glücklicherweise konnte ich zahlen. Als der Gefangene nach 5 Minuten immer noch am Pranger stand wollte ich ihn sogar freikaufen. Leider wurde dies abgelehnt. 

Die anderen beiden Fragen kann ich euch leider nicht beantworten. Mein Nachfragen nach dem warum zu dieser Strafen hätte mich beinahe meinen eigenen Kopf gekostet. Im Nachhinein ärgert es mich sogar, dass ich nicht weiter gebohrt habe. Außer den Tot meiner Spielfigur hätte es wohl eh nicht bewirkt.

Im Gegensatz zu meiner negativen Erfahrung in Reign of Kings hab ich aber auch schon viele Tolle Aktionen in diesen Spielen erlebt.

Anfang diesen Jahres habe ich mit 5 völlig fremden Menschen ein kleines Dorf in Rust aufgebaut. Essen und trinken wurde schon fast brüderlich geteilt, Ressourcen wurde ausgeliehen und selbst Waffen und Munition haben wir einander hergestellt bzw. getauscht.
Ich muss aber auch ganz ehrlich gestehen, dass ich im ersten Moment den 5 Leuten nicht getraut habe. Zu oft wurde ich davor schon in meinem Haus Überfallen oder einfach erschossen. 
Erst dachte ich es wäre eine Gruppe von Freunden oder ein Clan, jedoch waren wir alle uns total fremd. Keiner hat bewusst schon einmal mit dem anderen gespielt. 
Für mich war es eine überraschend tolle Erfahrung. Solch ein miteinander habe ich sonst nur in einem Clan bzw. mit Spielern erlebt, welche man schon lange kennt. 
Es ist schade, dass mit dem Update Wipe im Frühjahr sich diese Gruppe nicht mehr zusammen gefunden hat. Es war wohl eine der tollen aber seltenen Fügungen. 


Warum erzähle ich, dass ganze jetzt?

Ganz einfach. Ich wollte aufzeigen, dass jede Medaille zwei Seiten hat. Egal ob in einem Spiel, im Sportverein oder auf der Straße es gibt immer irgend einen Deppen der anderen den Spaß verderben will. ABER es gibt auch immer die Menschen, welche mit einem Spaß haben wollen.
Das es im Internet allgemein einfacher ist sich als Troll, Arschloch oder wie man sich auch immer bezeichnen will zu benehmen ist klar. Genauso ist es klar, dass es deshalb auch mehr als im wirklichen Leben davon gibt. 
In meinen Aguen gibt es im Endeffekt  nur eine effektive Möglichkeit dagegen vorzugehen. 
Ignoriert solche Vögel, zeigt ihnen nicht das sie am längeren Heben sitzen.

Man wird Überfallen und soll im schlimmsten Fall versklavt werden. Scheiß auf den Loot auch, wenn es richtig weh tut. Entweder den Server verlassen oder den virtuellen Tot sterben und neu beginnen. Ich weiß das klingt sehr einfach. Für mich ist es auch schwer, aber kein Vollidiot dieser Welt bekommt mich dazu für etwas !!VIRTUELLEN!! Loot mich zum Affen zu machen. Es gibt genügend andere Server auf denen man Spielen kann und es gibt auch genügend Server mit kompetenten, freundlichen und anständigen Spielern/Admins welche versuchen solches verhalten zu unterbinden.

Je weniger Nährboden vorhanden ist, je weniger Spieler auf diese Leute reagieren und je weniger wir ihnen zeigen, dass sie uns erfolgreich ärgern, umso weniger dieser Vögel werden im Internet ihr Unwesen treiben.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (24. Juli 2016)

Sanador schrieb:


> Beim Lesen fiel mir dieses Lied ein.



Meh...es gibt ein Recht auf Vergessen...auch im Internet


----------



## Zybba (24. Juli 2016)

TheEternalPhenom schrieb:


> Ich wollte aufzeigen, dass jede Medaille zwei Seiten hat.


Schöne Anmerkung! Zwischen all den eher negativen Erlebnissen mit Fremden in Onlinespielen sind die positiven oft ein vielfaches wert.
Das gilt für mich aber für Spiele jeglicher Art, es muss kein Survivaltitel sein.


----------



## TheSinner (24. Juli 2016)

LopezdieMaus schrieb:


> Ich z.b habe einen pazifistischen Charackter  und habe schon einige PVP Spiele hintermir dabei klaue ich in der Regel nie oder zerstöre den anderen (es sei denn die dunkle Seite erreicht mich mal kurz ) viel Interessanter finde ich es in so einer Welt zu bestehen  ^^ .Ist halt lustig wie man Verhaltensweisen erkennt wie z.b Spass dran zu haben einen mit gigantischen Flotten zu Farmen und oder wenn man nicht on ist wie ein Dieb in er Nacht zuerscheinen um dann noch eine Nachricht zu erhalten die einen auslacht oder die Wirkung der Erniedrigung erzeugen soll.Wenn mann dann Ironisch zurückschreibt und etwas unter die Gürtellinie zurückantwortet ist der jenige gleich so beleidigt (das man merkt hm der hält nichts aus ) bzw liest nicht zwischen den Zeilen .Wie z.b der Name LopezdieMaus = bei Männer immer ein Mädchen aber Lopez ist eine Maus = ein Junge ^^ .Rücksichtslosigkeit und Morden und brandschatzen macht halt spass wenn man keine Repressalien zu erwarten hat und man kan in aller Ruhe noch Shitstorm machen =Zweifelhafter Charackter der in Wirklichkeit Schwach ist .Im übrigen bin ich der Meinung man sollte mal endlich Spiele entwickeln die mehr Schwerpunkt lernen ,Kreativität etc entwickeln klar es gibt sie aber dafür haben die wenigsten Geduld bzw sind Noobs ^^
> 
> hui hab ich viel geschrieben  und mal was vernünftiges ?



Puh stinkt das hier gerad, ich glaub ich sollte mal lüften. *hust Eigenlob hust*.

Ist dir schonmal in den Sinn gekommen dass "ironisch unter der Gürtellinie" antworten nicht unbedingt von eigener Charakterstärke spricht? Ich sollte es wissen, ich mach das selbst gern - nur bin ich mir dessen auch bewusst und dass es sicher nicht meine beste Seite ist - ich schreib halt gern ein wenig zu spitzzüngig, so ungern ich mir das manchmal eingestehen mag . Von nächtlichen Überfällen oder Ganking gleich auf Charakterschwäche (also im realen Leben) zu schließen ist übrigens auch nicht gerade eine positive Eigenschaft und was das mit dem Maus und "Junge" bedeuten soll muss mir mal wer erklären, Maus ist sowohl für männliche als auch für weibliche Mäuse die korrekte Bezeichnung, das Argument "ist eine Maus, daher ein Junge" funktioniert also nicht wirklich. 

Das musste mal gesagt werden, ich mag selbsternannte Moralapostel nicht und Internetdetektive / Internetpsychiater noch weniger


----------



## Zybba (24. Juli 2016)

Für mich seid ihr alle süße Mäuschen, egal ob weiblich oder männlich!


----------



## Spassbremse (24. Juli 2016)

Zybba schrieb:


> Für mich seid ihr alle süße Mäuschen, egal ob weiblich oder männlich!



Ähhhh...ich bedanke mich jetzt einfach einmal für das "Kompliment", bin aber leicht irritiert.


----------



## LopezdieMaus (24. Juli 2016)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Puh stinkt das hier gerad, ich glaub ich sollte mal lüften. *hust Eigenlob hust*.
> 
> Ist dir schonmal in den Sinn gekommen dass "ironisch unter der Gürtellinie" antworten nicht unbedingt von eigener Charakterstärke spricht? Ich sollte es wissen, ich mach das selbst gern - nur bin ich mir dessen auch bewusst und dass es sicher nicht meine beste Seite ist - ich schreib halt gern ein wenig zu spitzzüngig, so ungern ich mir das manchmal eingestehen mag . Von nächtlichen Überfällen oder Ganking gleich auf Charakterschwäche (also im realen Leben) zu schließen ist übrigens auch nicht gerade eine positive Eigenschaft und was das mit dem Maus und "Junge" bedeuten soll muss mir mal wer erklären, Maus ist sowohl für männliche als auch für weibliche Mäuse die korrekte Bezeichnung, das Argument "ist eine Maus, daher ein Junge" funktioniert also nicht wirklich.
> 
> Das musste mal gesagt werden, ich mag selbsternannte Moralapostel nicht und Internetdetektive / Internetpsychiater noch weniger



ok k ok ist ja auch immer blöd wenn man nicht unter 4 augen spricht aber ih in sicher das wir uns gut verstehen würden 
und dein positiver Artikel war doch schön ^^


----------



## TheSinner (24. Juli 2016)

Ich möchte hier übrigens auch nochmal eine Lanze brechen für eine vermutlich unpopuläre Ansicht:

Ich habe kein Problem mit Versklavung in Onlinespielen, mit Prangern etcetera. Ich bin mit Leib und Seele Rollenspieler (Pen + Paper, genauer Shadowrun) seit achgott wievielen Jahren. Allerdings sollten sich die Spieler die das durchziehen immer dessen bewusst sein dass ich mir soetwas merke und ich fürchte ich bin im Freundeskreis berühmt-berüchtigt dafür dass ich für unsere Gemeinschaft die Liste über solche Dinge führe. Ich mag es mir nicht anmerken lassen aber wenn ich dann Fuß gefasst habe können sich diejenigen die mich eingangs so behandelten darauf einrichten dass es ihnen übel bekommt. 

Ich entsinne mich da noch eines privaten Ultima Online Servers (mit Rollenspielfokus). Ich fing als Neuling dort an und gab mich bewusst neu, gewann aber dank meiner langjährigen Erfahrung mit dem Spiel entsprechend schnell Fähigkeiten hinzu und häufte eine erkleckliche Summe an. Da gab es dann einen Spieler der gern als Bösewicht auftrat und so auch mir gegenüber. Er drohte mir, er beraubte mich und schlussendlich tötete er mich. Ich kehrte frisch wiederbelebt zurück und übermittelte ihm lediglich die Nachricht dass er das binnen zwei Wochen bereuen würde. Dazu muss man wissen dass zwei Wochen Trainingsfortschritt auf dieser Welt nicht unbedingt viel waren. Oder vielmehr wären, hätte ich nicht haargenau gewusst wie man durch das Ausreizen von Grauzonen im Server-Regelwerk ziemlich schnell voranschreiten konnte. Da ich keine Regeln brach (aber sehr wohl dafür sorgte dass neue hinzugefügt wurden nachdem ich fertig war... inklusive Besuch eines der Admins ingame der lachte angesichts der wahnwitzigen Ideen die ich hatte mir aber das "ok" gab weil es ja eben nicht direkt verboten war) ging das entsprechend rasant. Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Am dreizehnten Tag traf ich besagten Bösewicht erneut, ein ganz toller super duper Magiegroßmeister und hassenichgesehen. Dummerweise war ich so reich geworden bei all dem Training dass ich mir eine Rüstung leisten konnte die sich ansonsten nur Serverveteranen von 2+ Jahren leisten konnten (und die hatten zuviel Schiss sie zu verlieren im Ernstfall als dass sie sie anzogen). Ich logischerweise nicht, ich hatte gute Handelskontakte aufgebaut, der Schmied machte mir schon Freundschaftspreise etc. Kurzum... ich hielt dann den Kopf des Magiers in Händen nach einem kurzen sehr einseitigen Duell (ich war schließlich mal Playerkiller auf weniger RP-trächtigen Servern :p), stahl ihm seine gesamte Ausrüstung und warf sie vor seinen Augen in den nächsten Mülleimer (aus denen man sie nicht mehr herausnehmen konnte).

Das war das Ende seiner Versuche mich zu ärgern, das war ihm sogar offenbar so sehr eine Lehre dass er danach tunlichst vermied sich mit meiner Figur anzulegen obwohl die Gesinnungen diametral entgegengesetzt waren, er floh dann meist direkt wenn er mich sah oder aber versuchte sich herauszureden wenn ich mal wieder auf Patrouille war und ihn bei irgendwas erwischt habe, gekämpft haben wir allerdings nie wieder 

Was also hilft ist die Pobacken zusammenzukneifen, zu lernen wie man sich wehren kann und seine Zeit abzuwarten um dann mit aller Härte zurückzuschlagen. Vielen vergeht dann spontan die Lust an einem dritten Kampf - und sowas spricht sich dann durchaus herum. Erst viel später erfuhr ich nämlich dass es bis zu meiner Racheaktion vielerlei Pläne gab mich von meiner neuen Rüstung dauerhaft zu trennen, auch von anderen Bösewichtern eben. Danach.. ja.. danach hatten sie da irgendwie keine große Lust mehr drauf. Es gab doch schließlich bestimmt leichtere Opfer... 

PS: Opfer-RP, also der Unterlegene zu sein, kann übrigens sehr viel Spaß machen wie ich herausfand als ich mich bereiterklärte für einen Event eine Figur zu mimen die als Opfer für Drow gedacht war. Hachja. Solch ein Leiden - et war lustig! Vielleicht stimmt auch nur was mit mir nicht, wer weiß . Jedenfalls ist jedes Rollenspiel für mich besser als kein Rollenspiel und dazu gehören die "schönen" Seiten im Leben genau so wie die weniger schönen mMn. So seh ich das dann auch in Onlinespielen und auch wenn RP längst tot ist in Onlinespielen (ja! das meint ganz explizit euch MMOs da draußen, SWTOR, TESO und Co. mit eurem furchtbaren Tavernen-RP und Furry-Fuckfesten), ich bleib mir da treu und interpretier das immer so. Sonst müsst ich ja am Ende die Anderen ernstnehmen wenn sie mir mal wieder rufen "lol fuck u noob".

Nein. Neinnein. Fuck YOU... Soon


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. Juli 2016)

Sanador schrieb:


> Beim Lesen fiel mir dieses Lied ein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das wollte ich auch grad posten...


----------



## KillaBeez1972 (25. Juli 2016)

Hi Leutz,

Wenn wir schon mal dabei sind.  Mir fiel dieses Video ein.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TgpgmHIBOKU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Worrel (25. Juli 2016)

Zybba schrieb:


> Für mich seid ihr alle süße Mäuschen, egal ob weiblich oder männlich!


So wie diese hier .... ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (25. Juli 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> So wie diese hier .... ?


Alter! Nicht cool!!!


----------



## huenni87 (25. Juli 2016)

Also ausgerechnet MafuyuX dazu zu befragen ist schon irgendwie makaber. Die Community eines Youtubers bemisst sich in der Regel ja an dem Niveau dessen. Die Kommentare unter den Videos von dem sind wirklich unterste Schublade. Jetzt stellt er sich hier also hin und berichtet darüber wie schlimm das doch ist? Er selbst ist in den Spielen quasi die Definition des Artikels.


----------



## l0l (25. Juli 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Kollumne bzw. das Special.

Bestätigt nur meine Vorurteile solcher Spiele gegenüber. 99% langweilig, kurz spannend und dann vorbei.


----------

